# Outta Here!



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Outa Here*

I don't like the looks of this one ifin it's coming our way which it looks like it may I will be so outa here off this sandbar we call home.
Anybody else made any plans or ponder the probabilities ? I plan on saying a few extra prayers that it makes a right turn just like every year .


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nothing wrong with Savannah that a Category 4 or 5 couldn't cure.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Don't quit understand what you mean E.....Please explain.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

IM me and I'll explain it. Just kinda frustrated with the rich yuppies right now.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

koz who's gotta batten down the hatches me or you........? hope its neither but i wouldnt bet on it


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I hope the US is spared totally . I don't think we all need that kind of possible devastation right now or any time. Just say a prayer and keep tuned in on the weather this weekend. I hate
to evacuate. Thats not at the top of my list of favorite things to do at all. I wouldn't take that bet either Topsailbum. I just have a bad felling about it and I hope I am wrong.

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories/s2060.htm

http://www.disastercenter.com/florida/florida.htm

http://www.noaa.gov/


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it is goin to miss us all. Lets hopeso!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I can definitly relate to that prediction Beachbms . Hope so that would be fine by me.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

and that aint MOTHER NATURES WAY OF SAYN HI eihther , heck and i wont looking forward to doin anymore roof jobs down that way anyway jus some feshn


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks like you boys might be off th hook. Corse that puts us under th gun.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*I'll believe it when I see it*

Hey C dog
I just hope inawe dosn't have to replace any roofs up his way and I am still on the edge of my chair untill it makes a hard right turn north . I just don't trust the weather man I guess.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

hey koz ya didnt get that old by being stupid huh............ 
just kidding koz... i hope we all come thru this without a scratch


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Topsailbum
Is that why I have the grey hair because of the smarts ? I always thought it was the older age creeping up on me.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

koz , 
my friend i aint a long ways behind ya in grey or years....stay safe my friend


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hEY kOZ like the old sayn goes no job to small no job to big but someonnes gettn ready to get a free ----- JOB . Courtiusly MOTHER NATURE . got enough roofs to do now holy cow man now im-a gon be slam backd up , bring your hammer up when ya come look me up ill be one of many gettn $$$$$


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Topsailbum*

Got nothing against North Carolina but being that I live in Va, after looking at that map, I can honestly say that power blue has just become one of my least favorite colors.


----------

